# CrockPot Collection



## Guest (Nov 6, 2014)

I had collected a bunch of recipes for my daughter, who was leaving for college, and want to share them...

I also am a SysOp in a cooking forum, and can share some of those recipes for Crock Pot Magic. (Not sure if I should post the linkie to the other forum, as that seems self-promoting - but it also seems wrong to not give credit where credit is due.)

In no particular order.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2014)

Chicken Cacciatore

3 chicken breast, cut into pieces 
1 Tablespoons Olive Oil&#8232;2 Medium Onions, Chopped&#8232;2 Cloves Garlic, Minced&#8232;1 Celery Stalk, Chopped&#8232;1 Red Pepper, Chopped
1 Cup red Wine
1 Can Chopped Tomatoes with juice
handful of mushrooms 
1 Teaspoon Dried Oregano&#8232;1/4 Cup Fresh Parsley, chopped&#8232;Salt & Pepper&#8232;Pinch Of Red Pepper Flakes



Place everything expect mushrooms and wine into crock pot. Cut mushrooms into small pieces and put it in a pan with wine - cook untill wine reduces in half. Place in a slow cooker. Cook 6h on low or 3 h on high. 

Serve with rice. Feed 4.

(I have been wanting to try this one!)


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2014)

I also have this one bookmarked for this Winter...


Chicken Cordon Bleu

Makes 8 to 10 servings 

2 eggs 
2 c. milk, divided 
1 T. dried, minced onion 
8 slices bread, cubed and crusts removed 
12 thin slices cooked ham, rolled up 
8- oz. pkg. shredded Swiss cheese 
2- 1/2 c. cooked chicken, cubed 
10- 3/4 oz. can cream of chicken soup 

Beat eggs and 1- 1/2 cups milk together; stir in onion and bread cubes. Place half of mixture in a slow cooker; top with half of the ham rolls, cheese and chicken. Combine soup and remaining milk; pour half over chicken. Repeat layers again, topping with remaining soup mixture. Cover and cook on low setting for 4 to 5 hours.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2014)

Macaroni & Cheese

Makes 4 to 6 servings 

2 c. prepared elbow macaroni 
2 T. oil 12- oz. can evaporated milk 
1- 1/2 c. milk 
3 c. Velveeta, shredded 
1/4 c. butter, melted 
2 T. dried, minced onion 

Combine macaroni and oil; toss to coat. Pour into a slow cooker; stir in remaining ingredients. Cover and cook on low setting for 3 to 4 hours, stirring occasionally.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2014)

Beef with Ancho Chile Stew 

Bake some corn bread to go along with this chunky stew. 

Preparation time: 15 minutes Cooking time: 8 to 9 hours (LOW) or 4 to 4 1/2 hours (HIGH) 

Ingredients 
1 pound of boneless beef chuck roast 
1 tablespoon ground ancho chile pepper 
Nonstick cooking spray 
1 package (16- ounces) frozen stew vegetables 
1 cup frozen whole kernel corn 
1 jar (16- ounces) salsa 
1/2 cup water 

Directions Trim the fat from the meat and cut into 1- inch pieces. Sprinkle the meat with ancho chile pepper, tossing to coat all sides. Lightly coat a large skillet with nonstick cooking spray and heat over medium- high heat. Cook the meat half at a time in the hot skillet until browned. Combine the frozen stew vegetables and frozen corn in a 3- 1/2 to 4- quart slow cooker. Add the meat and pour the salsa and water over the mixture in the cooker. Cover and cook on LOW for 8 to 9 hours or on HIGH for 4 to 4- 1/2 hours. 

Makes 4 servings. 
Per Serving 
Calories: 272 
Fat: 5g 
Cholesterol: 50mg 
Sodium: 84mg 
Carbohydrate: 28g 
Fiber: 5g 
Protein: 30g

(My notes indicate is skipped the frozen stew veggies, and simply threw everything in the pot cold and at once. LOL! I remember this being tasty!)


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2014)

Corned Beef and Cabbage 

(I've always done this in the oven, but this is essentially the same recipe and method I've done, so it should work well!)

Preparation Time: 15 minutes 
Cooking Time: 10 to 12 hours (LOW) or 5 to 6 hours (HIGH) 

Ingredients 
1 3- to- 4 pound corned beef brisket with spice packet 
1/2 of a small head cabbage, cut into 3 wedges 
4 medium carrots, halved lengthwise and cut into 2- inch pieces 
2 medium Yukon gold or yellow Finn potatoes, cut into 2- inch pieces 
1 medium onion, quartered 
1/2 cup water 

Directions 
Trim the fat from the corned beef brisket. If necessary, cut the meat to fit into a 5 to 6- quart slow cooker. Sprinkle the brisket evenly with the spice from the packet and rub the spice in with your fingers. Place the cabbage, carrots, potatoes, and onion in the slow cooker and add water. Place the brisket on top of the vegetables. 
Cover and cook on LOW for 10 to 12 hours or on HIGH for 5 to 6 hours. 

Transfer the meat to a serving platter and thinly slice the brisket against the grain. Using a slotted spoon, transfer the vegetables to the platter. 

Makes 6 servings. 
Per Serving 
Calories: 457 
Fat: 27g 
Cholesterol: 115mg 
Sodium: 1,543mg 
Carbohydrate: 16g 
Fiber: 3g 
Protein: 35g


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2014)

I haven't tried this one yet.

Chicken and Corn Chowder 
Stir the half- and- half into the colorful soup just before serving so it doesn't curdle. 

Preparation time: 15 minutes 
Cooking time: 4 to 6 hours (LOW) or 2 to 3 hours (HIGH) 

Ingredients 
1 pound skinless, boneless chicken thighs, cut into 1/2 to 3/4 inch pieces 
2 cans (10- 3/4- ounces, each) condensed cream of potato or cream of chicken soup 
1- 1/2 cups sliced celery (3 stalks) 
1 can (11- ounces) whole kernel corn with diced sweet peppers, undrained 
1 cup water 
1 cup half- and- half or light cream 

Directions 
Combine the chicken, soup, celery, corn and the water in a slow cooker. Cover and cook on LOW for 4 to 6 hours or on HIGH for 2 to 3 hours. Stir in the half- and- half upon serving. 

Makes 6 servings. 
Per Serving 
Calories: 261 
Fat: 10g 
Cholesterol: 86mg 
Sodium: 1,029mg 
Carbohydrate: 24g 
Fiber: 3g 
Protein: 19g


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2014)

I make a variation of this already, and it is tasty! I don't use cilantro or frozen veggies, I usually use fresh veggies of some sort - whatever is in the bottom of the fridge. 

Chicken Curry in a Hurry 

Preparation time: 15 minutes 
Cooking time: 6 to 7 hours (LOW) or 3 to 3- 1/2 hours (HIGH) 

Ingredients 
1 package (16- ounces) frozen stew vegetables 
4 large bone- in chicken thighs (1- 1/2 to 1- 3/4 pounds total), skinned 
Salt 
Ground black pepper 
1 can (10- 3/4- ounces) condensed cream of potato soup 
2 teaspoons curry powder 
1 tablespoon snipped fresh cilantro 

Directions 
Place the frozen vegetables in a 3- 1/2 to 4- quart slow cooker and top with the chicken. Sprinkle with salt and pepper. Stir together the soup and curry powder in a small bowl and pour over the chicken. Cover and cook on LOW for 6 to 7 hours or on HIGH for 3 to 3- 1/2 hours. Remove the chicken from the slow cooker then strip and discard the bones. If desired, break the chicken into large pieces the return the chicken to the slow cooker and stir to combine. Sprinkle each serving with cilantro. 

Makes 6 servings. 
Per Serving 
Calories: 200 
Fat: 5g 
Cholesterol: 97mg 
Sodium: 734mg 
Carbohydrate: 13g 
Fiber: 1g 
Protein: 24g


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2014)

This one is real good!

Dill- Lemon Chicken 

Preparation time: 15 minutes 
Cooking time: 3 to 4 hours on LOW 

Ingredients 
1 cup fat- free sour cream 
1 tablespoon fresh dill, minced 
1 teaspoon lemon- pepper seasoning 
1 teaspoon lemon zest 
4 boneless, skinless chicken breast halves 

Directions 
Combine the sour cream, dill, lemon- pepper, and lemon zest and spoon 1/4 of the mixture into a 3- 1/2 to 4- quart slow cooker. Arrange the chicken breasts on top of the mixture in a single layer. Pour the remaining sauce over the chicken and spread evenly. Cover and cook on LOW for 3 to 4 hours. 

Makes 4 servings. 
Per Serving 
Calories: 200 
Fat: 4g 
Cholesterol: 80mg 
Sodium: 230mg 
Carbohydrate: 10g 
Fiber: 0g 
Protein: 30g


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2014)

My daughter made this one the other day and reported that it was a bit too much honey, and to reduce it by about half...

Oriental Chicken 

Serve with steamed bok choy or broccoli; these cruciferous veggies have potent anticancer properties. 

Preparation time: 15 minutes 
Cooking time: 4 to 6 hours (LOW) or 2 to 3 hours (HIGH) 

Ingredients 
1/2 cup light soy sauce 
1/2 cup honey 
2 tablespoons sesame seeds (optional) 
6 boneless, skinless chicken breast halves 

Directions Mix the soy sauce, honey and sesame seeds (if using). Place the chicken in a 3- 1/2 to 4- quart slow cooker, spooning 2 tablespoons of the soy- honey mixture over each breast. Pour any of the remaining sauce over the top after all the chicken is in the cooker. Cover and cook on LOW for 4 to 6 hours or on HIGH for 2 to 3 hours. 

Makes 6 servings. 
Per Serving 
Calories: 170 
Fat: 2g 
Cholesterol: 35mg 
Sodium: 740mg 
Carbohydrate: 25g 
Fiber: 0g 
Protein: 15g


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

They sound tasty. Thanks for sharing the recipes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2014)

She made this one with plain corn and canned pinto beans, and said it was a hit with her roommates. 

Santa Fe Chicken 
Choose jarred salsa with exotic ingredients like mango, fire- roasted peppers, or garlic for extra zing without the effort. 

Preparation time: 15 minutes 
Cooking time: 5 to 7 hours on LOW or 3 hours on HIGH 

Ingredients 
2 cans (15- ounces, each) Mexican corn with red and green peppers 
1 can (16- ounces) pink beans 
1 cup low- sodium chicken broth 
1 cup chunky- style salsa 6 boneless, skinless chicken breast halves, sliced into 1- inch strips 

Directions 
Put the corn, beans, chicken broth, salsa, and the chicken in a 3- 1/2 to 4- quart slow cooker and stir to combine. Cover and cook on LOW for 5 to 7 hours or on HIGH for about 3 hours, or until the chicken is tender. 

Makes 6 servings. 
Per Serving 
Calories: 330 
Fat: 2g 
Cholesterol: 70mg 
Sodium: 1,320mg 
Carbohydrate: 37g 
Fiber: 7g 
Protein: 34g


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2014)

This one is on my To Try list!


Ham, Cheese and Potato Soup 

This rich, creamy soup without the fat and calories can be garnished with red pepper strips for an extra shot of vitamin C and fiber. 

Preparation time: 15 minutes 
Cooking time: 4 hours (HIGH) 

Ingredients 
3 cups of water 
1 cup diced ham 
5 medium potatoes, diced fine 
1 package (8- ounces) fat- free cream cheese, cubed 
1/2 medium onion, chopped 
1 teaspoon garlic salt 
1/2 teaspoon black pepper 
1/2 teaspoon dill weed 

Directions 
Combine all the ingredients in a 3- 1/2 to 4- quart slow- cooker. Cover and cook on HIGH for 4 hours, stirring occasionally. Turn to low until ready to serve. 

Makes 6 servings. 
Per Serving 
Calories: 220 
Fat: 3g 
Cholesterol: 25mg 
Sodium: 400mg 
Carbohydrate: 34g 
Fiber: 4g 
Protein: 16g


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2014)

Ok, enough fancy recipes. 

Meatloaf

Instead of baking your favorite meatloaf recipe, shape the ball to fit in your crock and cook on low 6-8 hours, or High for 3-4.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2014)

Chicken

Whole bird, breast up and tail down, seasoned like you were doing to roast him. Low 6-8 hours, High for 3-4. No need to add water, as he begins cooking, he will sweat out his own broth.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2014)

Potatoes

Slow, baked potatoes are easy in a crock. Wash, rub lightly with oil, dust with sea salt, and place in crock. Low for 4 hours makes baked potatoes. Or They can then be mashed, and left in the crock to be kept warm until serving.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks Traci! I'm going to try the chicken caccatiore and cordon bleu real soon. 

I've cooked chicken, meatloaf and potatoes like that for 30 years, lol. Little things that no one would think of normally. I love my crockpots!


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

TraciInTexas said:


> Ok, enough fancy recipes.
> 
> Meatloaf
> 
> Instead of baking your favorite meatloaf recipe, shape the ball to fit in your crock and cook on low 6-8 hours, or High for 3-4.


If you slice potatoes thinly and season with salt and onion then fill the bottom half of the crock pot before you add the meatloaf it makes an incredible one dish meal and the meat flavors the potatoes in a really nice way.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

My very favorite crock pot cookbooks are a series called the Fix It And Forget It Cookbooks. There are quite a few different ones out now and they are all simple down to earth recipes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2014)

Tonight, I am trying the Chicken Cacciatore. Thighs instead of breasts, no oregano, but basil. LOL!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2014)

I make steel cut (Irish) oat meal by the crock, and then shovel it into jars for storage in the fridge... For a quick and easy breakfast all week!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2014)

Very bland flavors. Smelled great, tasted pretty blah. I'm thinking I may double the spices next time. :-/




TraciInTexas said:


> Chicken Cacciatore
> 
> 3 chicken breast, cut into pieces
> 1 Tablespoons Olive Oil&#8232;2 Medium Onions, Chopped&#8232;2 Cloves Garlic, Minced&#8232;1 Celery Stalk, Chopped&#8232;1 Red Pepper, Chopped
> ...


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh that's too bad! Maybe the long cooking with the steam actually dilutes the flavors rather than intensifies them. 

I'll definitely increase the spices and maybe add some basil...and maybe a pinch of thyme? Maybe substituting some tomato paste for some of the tomatoes would help too. I know classic chicken cacciatore has a thicker, spicier sauce, love it but it's a lot of work, especially for a single person, lol.

Sorry it didn't work out so well Traci, but thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2014)

I had skipped oregano and used basil, I used a diced tomatoes with fennel and red pepper, I added a smoked chipotle dust instead of red pepper flakes. I think it just needs MORE than what they suggested... 

It wasn't bad; it was just blah. LOL! They guys snarfed it down like hungry wolves, and no one refused to eat... I just was kinda let down. The smell was Great, Intense, and Deceptive! :-/

Double spices, methinks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2014)

I think I'm going to try this next, substituting chicken for the turkey, since I am out of leftover turkey. Anyone else willing to test it out?


Two-Bean Turkey Chili
Epicurious | January 2012

Serves 10


4 cups cooked pinto beans (see tips)
1 tbsp oil
2 onions, finely chopped
2 stalks celery, thinly sliced
6 cloves garlic, minced
1 tbsp ground cumin (see tips)
2 tsp dried oregano
1/2 tsp cracked black peppercorns
Zest of 1 lime
2 tbsp fine cornmeal
1 cup chicken or turkey broth
1 can (28 oz/796 mL) tomatoes with juice, coarsely chopped
2 lbs skinless boneless turkey breast, cut into 1/2-inch (1 cm) cubes (see tips)
2 cups frozen sliced green beans
1 tbsp New Mexico or ancho chile powder, dissolved in 2 tbsp (30 mL) lime juice
1 green bell pepper, diced
1 red bell pepper, diced
1 can (4 1/2 oz or 127 mL) diced mild green chiles
1 jalapeÃ±o pepper or chipotle pepper in adobo sauce, diced, optional

Medium to large (31&#8260;2 to 6 quart) slow cooker


1. In a skillet, heat oil over medium heat. Add onions and celery and cook, stirring, until celery is softened, about 5 minutes. Add garlic and cook, stirring, for 1 minute. Add cumin, oregano, peppercorns and lime zest and cook, stirring, for 1 minute. Add cornmeal and toss to coat. Add broth and cook, stirring, until mixture boils, about 1 minute. Add tomatoes with juice and return to a boil. 
(MAKE AHEAD: Complete Step 1. Cover and refrigerate for up to 2 days. When youâre ready to cook, continue with the recipe.)

2. Transfer to slow cooker stoneware. Stir in turkey, pinto beans and green beans. Cover and cook on Low for 6 hours or on High for 3 hours, until turkey is tender and mixture is bubbly. Add chile powder solution, green and red bell peppers, mild green chiles, and jalapeÃ±o pepper, if using. Cover and cook on High for 30 minutes, until bell peppers are tender.



TIPS
Toasting the cumin seeds intensifies their flavor. Stir the seeds in a dry skillet over medium heat until fragrant, about 3 minutes. Transfer to a mortar or spice grinder and grind.

You'll need about 3 cups (750 mL) cubed turkey breast to make this chili. You can also use leftover turkey. Use 3 cups (750 mL) shredded cooked turkey and add along with the bell peppers.

Add the jalapeÃ±o pepper if you're a heat seeker; add the chipotle in adobo sauce if you like a hint of smoke as well.

For this quantity of beans, cook 2 cups (500 mL) dried beans or use 2 cans (14 to 19 oz/ 398 to 540 mL) pinto beans, drained and rinsed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2014)

Ooooh, and this sounds tasty... Sure has a lot of ingredients though. 


Treme (Mock) Turtle Soup
Epicurious | February 2014

1 1/2 lbs. ground sirloin
6 stalks celery, chopped
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 cup chopped onion
3/4 cup butter
1 15-oz. can tomato puree
2 14.5-oz. cans chicken broth
2 14.5-oz. cans beef broth
1/2 cup flour mixed with 1 cup water
1/2 cup Worcestershire sauce
1 cup ketchup
1 tsp. hot sauce
2 bay leaves
1 1/2 tsp. thyme
Salt and pepper to taste
1 1/2 cups lemon juice
1/4 cup flat-leaf parsley, minced
6 hard-boiled eggs, chopped
6 slices lemon, for garnish
1 cup sherry, or to taste, optional


On the stovetop, sautÃ© the sirloin, celery, garlic, and onion in butter until meat is brown and veggies are translucent. Add to the slow cooker.

Add tomato puree, chicken broth, beef broth, flour mixture, Worcestershire sauce, ketchup, hot sauce, bay leaves, thyme, salt, and pepper to the slow cooker. Stir.

Cook on low heat for 4 hours.

Add lemon juice, parsley, and eggs 30 minutes before serving.

Immediately before serving, remove bay leaves, add sherry to taste, and garnish with lemon slices.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2015)

BASIC SIMPLE CROCK POT BREAD

INGREDIENTS
3 cup Flour
1 tsp Salt
2 tsp or 1 packet Yeast
2 tbsp Sugar or Honey
2 tbsp Oil
1 cup warm (not hot!) Water

DIRECTIONS

Measure flour into large bowl.
Add salt, sugar and yeast and mix together well.
Add Oil and water.
Stir with a spoon until it gets stiff and sticky.
Work the dough with your hands (occasionally scraping dough off your fingers) until it forms a nice ball.
If it stays too sticky add a bit more flour (1/4 cup at a time). If it gets too dry add a bit more water (teaspoon at a time).
When it get a good ball, scatter flour on you work surface and turn out ball on to surface..
Knead dough for 5-6 minutes.
Line crockpot with parchment paper.
Place dough in crock pot and cook on high for 1 â 1 1/2 hours. You will need to lift bread out with the parchment paper to see if the bottom is browning.
When bottom is browning, place loaf under broiler for a couple of minutes to brown top.


Your whole family will love the Basic Crock Pot Bread. Not only is it great for sandwiches and treats it is also a great side to go with your favorite pot roast and vegetables, big bowl of chili or even a yummy vegetable soup!


----------

